# [Debian]Disque dur en SATA vu en IDE ?

## nico_calais

Depuis quelques semaines, j'ai une machine sous debian avec un disque dur en Serial ATA. Je ne l'ai pas installé moi-même mais j'ai remarqué une fois que le disque etait perçu en /dev/hdc. Sur le coup, je me suis dit que c'etait de l'IDE et que j'avais dû mal comprendre...

Mais en bootant sur une knoppix, j'ai remarqué que le disaue etait cette fois perçu en /dev/sda. 

Je pense que le fait que sous la devian, le disque soit vu en /dev/hdc pose problème lorsque je veux upgrader le noyau en 2.6.18.1 car là, sur lilo, il doit chercher /dev/sda mais ne le trouve pas. Je pourrais changer les 2 paramètres qui vont bien mais si ça passe pas, je pense que je pourrai même plus booter avec l'autre noyau (et  mon pote qui preferre lilo. Avec Grub, j'aurai surement pu me debrouiller   :Crying or Very sad:  ).

Tout ce que je demande pour l'instant, c'est si vous savez pourquoi d'un côté, le disque se voit comme un IDE avec /dev/hdc et de l'autre il est bien perçu en /dev/sda.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Il turisto

Il ne manquerait pas un module du kernel? genre le module du chipset sata ou qqch comme ca?

----------

## nico_calais

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Il ne manquerait pas un module du kernel? genre le module du chipset sata ou qqch comme ca?

 

Au niveau du noyau original ou du noyau que j'essaie de faire fonctionner ?

----------

## Il turisto

au niveau du noyau ou le disque est percu en /dev/hdc.

Pour moi il faut installer le nouveau noyau : un truc dy style : apt-get install kernel-sources-2.6-ton_arch

Ensuite il faut modif le fstab pour chnager hdc en sda et evidement le fichier /etc/lilo.conf en oubliant pas de faire un lilo après.

Et ca devrais fonctionner. Sinon c'est que le prob vient d'autre part. Enfin c'est louche comme histoire.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> au niveau du noyau ou le disque est percu en /dev/hdc.
> 
> Pour moi il faut installer le nouveau noyau : un truc dy style : apt-get install kernel-sources-2.6-ton_arch
> 
> Ensuite il faut modif le fstab pour chnager hdc en sda et evidement le fichier /etc/lilo.conf en oubliant pas de faire un lilo après.
> ...

 

En fait, à la base, pour le noyau qui perçoit le disque en /dev/hdc, je l'ai installé via apt. 

J'ai encore scruté les differents parametres du noyau, et je n'arrive pas à voir ce qui pourrait influencer tout ceci.

----------

## Il turisto

Moi je epnse a un simple lsmod d'un module comme le sata_via ou qqch comme ca.

Tu devrais faire un lspci et voir ce que tu as comme chipset sata et loader la module qui va bien auu boot.

----------

## nico_calais

Le pb, c'est que le lspci a beaucoup de mal :

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2770 (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2771 (rev 02)

0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27d8 (rev 01)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27d0 (rev 01)

0000:00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27d6 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27c8 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27c9 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27ca (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27cb (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27cc (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27b8 (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27c0 (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27da (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 24)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

0000:04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0161 (rev a1)
```

C'est en partie à cause de ça que je voudrais avoir un noyau plus recent. On peut même pas utiliser la carte réseau en gigabit. Il a fallu en rajouter une qui etait reconnu. Bref, matos trop neuf pour la pauv sarge..

----------

## ghoti

Pour gérer le SATA, il y a 2 drivers possibles : 

- l'ancien le gère "comme des IDE" (donc, notation /dev/hdx) ==> option BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA dans le noyau

 Il est "deprecated" 

- le(s) nouveau(x) considère(nt) le SATA comme du scsi (notation /dev/sdx) ==> option SCSI_SATA

Ta debian est sans doute un vieux modèle  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Le pb, c'est que le lspci a beaucoup de mal :

 

 Auto-Pub

Cela pourrait te servir

A+

----------

## razer

Je dis sans doute une connerie, mais sait on jamais : sur certains BIOS (le mien notament), on peut choisir de déclarer les disques SATA comme étant des IDE...

----------

## CryoGen

/!\ J'ai lu sur le channel IRC qu'avec la version 2.6.19  la notation des disques SATA repassera de sd* à hd* , je sais il est en 2.6.18 mais je previens au cas où  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scullder

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Pour gérer le SATA, il y a 2 drivers possibles : 
> 
> - l'ancien le gère "comme des IDE" (donc, notation /dev/hdx) ==> option BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA dans le noyau
> 
>  Il est "deprecated" 
> ...

 

Avec les nouveaux driver IDE expérimentaux (utilisant libata) dans le kernel 2.6.19, les disques ide seront aussi considérés comme du scsi.

----------

## ghoti

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Avec les nouveaux driver IDE expérimentaux (utilisant libata) dans le kernel 2.6.19, les disques ide seront aussi considérés comme du scsi.

 

Le problème en scsi, c'est qu'on est limité à 16 partitions par disque (à moins que cela ait changé récemment ?) 

Avec un disque SATA comportant, par exemple, 18 partitions en IDE, le scsi ne voit que les 16 premières.

Evidemment, ce n'est peut-être pas courant d'avoir autant de partitions sur un seul disque mais ça m'est pourtant arrivé il y a 2 ans et pour pouvoir utiliser libata, j'ai dû restructurer mon disque!

----------

## nico_calais

Merci pour vous reponses   :Very Happy: 

J'ai encore de quoi faire aujourd'hui.

EDIT :

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Pour gérer le SATA, il y a 2 drivers possibles : 
> 
> - l'ancien le gère "comme des IDE" (donc, notation /dev/hdx) ==> option BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA dans le noyau
> 
>  Il est "deprecated" 
> ...

 

J'ai regardé mon .config. BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA est selectionné. SCSI_SATA ne l'est pas. 

Donc theoriquement, il doit se nommer /dev/hdx....

Est il possible qu'au lieu de se nommer /dev/hdc, il se nomme /dev/hda par exemple (/dev/hda est normalement le lecteur cdrom) ? Je suis pas un pro sur ce sujet alors je demande   :Embarassed: 

Au sujet de la debian, c'est la version stable. Oh là là...que je preferre la gentoo moi   :Very Happy: 

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Le pb, c'est que le lspci a beaucoup de mal : 
> 
>  Auto-Pub
> 
> Cela pourrait te servir
> ...

 

Merci pour la commande. J'e essayé et ça fonctionne.   :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Le pb, c'est que le lspci a beaucoup de mal :
> 
> ```
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2770 (rev 02)
> ...

 

Ahhh tu es en sarge. De mon côté je suis en testing (enfin sur les serveurs au boulot).

Au pire tu pourras passer en testing si tu ne trouves pas de solutions viables à ton problème.

----------

